# Cuál es la forma gigantesca de "casa"?



## Ciervo

Se me ha dicho que hacer un nombre como mas grande, se lo añade _-on_, como _perron_. ¿Es la misma con nombres femeninos? ¿Se llama una grande casa como _cason_?

- - -

I've been told that, to make a noun larger, you append _-on_ to it, like with _perron_. Is it the same with feminine nouns? Is a big house called a _cason_?


----------



## Yako

No, para el caso femenino seria "-ona". Estoy pensando sobre la cuestión y lo cierto es que creo que el uso de "-on" para umentar al sustantivo es bastante limitado. Por lo general creo que preferimos "-azo" ("-aza" para el caso femenino) cuando queremos aumentar el nombre, no sólo en tamaño, sino en valor, belleza, etc... Por ejemplo:

-Tienes una casa muy grande = ¡Menuda casaza tienes!.
- Cuando estaba saliendo de casa me atacó un perro enorme = Cuando estaba saliendo de casa me atacó un perrazo.
- Ese tío es un gran cabrón = Ese tío es un cabronazo.

En el caso del sustantivo "casa" en mi opinión es preferible usar "casaza" o directamente poniendo un adjetivo "gran casa", "casa muy grande", etc...


Pero debes saber que ni "-on" ni "-azo" son utilizados siempre para hacer más grande al nombre, y en cualquier caso sólo en el lenguaje más coloquial e informal. Por ejemplo, nos sonaría muy raro que alguien dijera "me contó una mentiraza/mentirona", siendo preferible en este caso decir "me contó una gran mentira/una mentira gordísima".

Un saludo.


----------



## Alundra

Ciervo said:
			
		

> Se me ha dicho que hacer un nombre como mas grande, se lo añade _-on_, como _perron_. ¿Es la misma con nombres femeninos? ¿Se llama una grande casa como _cason_?
> 
> - - -
> 
> I've been told that, to make a noun larger, you append _-on_ to it, like with _perron_. Is it the same with feminine nouns? Is a big house called a _cason_?


 
Yo creo que se puede decir "Caserón".

Alundra.


----------



## Metztli

Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con Alundra, *caserón* sería mi sugerencia.

También puede ser: *casota*, *casona* o ya asi muy grande la casa... *casotota*. (no estoy muy segura de que sea un término extrictamente correcto, pero sí es común)


----------



## gisele73

Nosotros usamos "casota", "caserón" y a veces "casona" , pero esta última con un significado algo diferente, por lo general cuando se hace referencia a una casa grande y antigua.


----------



## diegodbs

Metztli said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Alundra, *caserón* sería mi sugerencia.
> 
> También puede ser: *casota*, *casona* o ya asi muy grande la casa... *casotota*. (no estoy muy segura de que sea un término extrictamente correcto, pero sí es común)


 
El problema con los diminutivos y los aumentativos en español es que, no sólo describen el tamaño de algo, sino que, casi siempre añaden matices que no son fáciles de explicar y que dependen mucho del hablante. 
Yo entiendo caserón como algo grande y destartalado, casona como una casa grande pero en ambiente rural, etc etc. Casotota no lo he oído en España jamás.
Si alguien nos invita a ver su casa, una casa muy grande, no es normal que digamos "¡qué caserón!"  ni  "¡qué casona!". Se suelen emplear más expresiones del tipo "¡vaya casa!", "¡menuda casa!". 
Quiero decir que eso de que el aumentativo se forma añadiendo -on a una palabra, es un poco "elástico", por decirlo de alguna manera. Muchísimas veces ese -on añade algún matiz distinto al simple tamaño.


----------



## diegoitalo

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El problema con los diminutivos y los aumentativos en español es que, no sólo describen el tamaño de algo, sino que, casi siempre añaden matices que no son fáciles de explicar y que dependen mucho del hablante.
> Yo entiendo caserón como algo grande y destartalado, casona como una casa grande pero en ambiente rural, etc etc. Casotota no lo he oído en España jamás.
> Si alguien nos invita a ver su casa, una casa muy grande, no es normal que digamos "¡qué caserón!" ni "¡qué casona!". Se suelen emplear más expresiones del tipo "¡vaya casa!", "¡menuda casa!".
> Quiero decir que eso de que el aumentativo se forma añadiendo -on a una palabra, es un poco "elástico", por decirlo de alguna manera. Muchísimas veces ese -on añade algún matiz distinto al simple tamaño.


confirmo que "casona", "caserón y "casota" son los terminos más usados, al menos respecto a "casaza".
"caserón" creo que es una casa grande o muy grande y desproporcionada, "casona" es más una casa antigua y grande, pero sin la elegancia de una "mansión" y "casaza" como término es más colquial y puede ser menos despreciativo que "casota". coincido con diegodbs que al ir a casa de alguin y tener que comentar sobre el tamaño de la casa no usaría estos términos, sino "qué casa" o "qué linda casa"


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El problema con los diminutivos y los aumentativos en español es que, no sólo describen el tamaño de algo, sino que, casi siempre añaden matices que no son fáciles de explicar y que dependen mucho del hablante.
> Yo entiendo caserón como algo grande y destartalado, casona como una casa grande pero en ambiente rural, etc etc. Casotota no lo he oído en España jamás.
> Si alguien nos invita a ver su casa, una casa muy grande, no es normal que digamos "¡qué caserón!" ni "¡qué casona!". Se suelen emplear más expresiones del tipo "¡vaya casa!", "¡menuda casa!".
> Quiero decir que eso de que el aumentativo se forma añadiendo -on a una palabra, es un poco "elástico", por decirlo de alguna manera. Muchísimas veces ese -on añade algún matiz distinto al simple tamaño.


 

Entonces, caserón, ¿Es o no es un aumentativo de casa acabado en -ón?

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Entonces, caserón, ¿Es o no es un aumentativo de casa acabado en -ón?
> 
> Alundra.


 
Sí lo es pero por ejemplo yo diría "¡Vaya casa!" o "¡Esta casa es enorme!"

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Mei said:
			
		

> Sí lo es pero por ejemplo yo diría "¡Vaya casa!" o "¡Esta casa es enorme!"
> 
> Mei


 
Yo también.  

Pero el término caserón también se usa, y su significado la mayoría de las veces está relacionado con el tamaño de la casa.
Alundra.


----------



## susana1970

Hola,

por supuesto "caserón" es un aumentativo, el caso es que no se suele utilizar. Tú generalmente no dices "¡ Vaya caserón !" si no que dices " ¡ Menuda casa !.

saludos a todos


----------



## Alundra

susana1970 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> por supuesto "caserón" es un aumentativo, el caso es que no se suele utilizar. Tú generalmente no dices "¡ Vaya caserón !" si no que dices " ¡ Menuda casa !.
> 
> saludos a todos


 
Bueno, eso de que no se usa es muy relativo... no se usa para decirlo de una vivienda urbana habitualmente, pero tiene sus usos...

En las zonas rurales hay muchísimos caserones.

Alundra.


----------



## SADACA

Otra vez!! depende del país y sus costumbres, en Venezuela definitivamente es Caserón


----------



## Dr. Quizá

_caserón.	
1. m. Casa muy grande *Y* destartalada._

Creo que no se puede magnificar neutralmente mediante sufijo. Yo diría "¡qué cacho casa!


----------



## ampurdan

Si es una casa muy grande: "¡pedazo mansión!" Aunque no sea propiamente una mansión. Para pisos y apartamentos no es aplicable, creo.


----------



## Jazztronik

Los aumentativos habituales aplicados en 'casa' suenan raros. A mí me suenan como a la forma de hablar de un niño pequeño. 'Casota', 'casona', 'casaza'. Como dicen, para casas grandes mejor usar otras palabras como caserón, caserío, mansión, ...


----------



## Rayines

El título del thread debería ser: ¿Cuál es el aumentativo de "casa"?.


----------



## gian_eagle

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> Los aumentativos habituales aplicados en 'casa' suenan raros. A mí me suenan como a la forma de hablar de un niño pequeño. 'Casota', 'casona', 'casaza'. Como dicen, para casas grandes mejor usar otras palabras como caserón, caserío, mansión, ...


 
Creo que *caserón *es para una mansión, hacienda, casa de amplio tamaño (pero lujosa)... *casota *es más coloquial, y *casona *y *casasa* es una casa grande (pero no necesariamente con lujos... sino que es espaciosa).


----------



## Fernando

Como ya ha comentado diegodbs los aumentativos suelen añadir matices ausentes del sustantivo sin modificar. En el caso concreto de casa yo creo que no existen aumentativos "puros" (es decir que signifiquen simplemente "casa grande"), sino que cada uno hace referencia a un tipo determinado de casa grande. Hay casas grandes que no son casonas, o caserones.

Por el contrario "casita" sí que significa (básicamente) "casa pequeña".


----------



## gian_eagle

Y "casucha" es un adjetivo despectivo.


----------



## Metztli

SADACA said:
			
		

> Otra vez!! depende del país y sus costumbres, en Venezuela definitivamente es Caserón


 
Exactamente!!! 

Porque en México jamás diríamos, después de visitar la casa de alguién,  "¡qué casona!". "¡vaya casa!", "¡menuda casa!". 

Simplemente, porque nosotros no hablamos así. Nos sonaría como de película o de telenovela...  

Decimos, Qué casota! Qué casotota! (incluso hay quien dice: Chica casota! )

Pero independientemente de las expresiones coloquiales de cada lugar, estrictamente hablando, el aumentativo (bien, Rayines!) de casa es: *Casota.*

Están de acuerdo?


----------



## gian_eagle

Yo creo que si, normalmente usaríamos adjetivos... como ¡Que casa tan grande! o ¡Menuda casa! (ejms. ya citados anteriormente).


----------



## Fernando

Como corroboración sólo hay 17,5 mil "casotas" en Google frente a +2 millones de "casitas", dado que en el mundo entendemos que hay el mismo número de casas más grandes que la media que de casas más pequeñas de la media me reafirmo a que es raro utilizar el aumentativo supuestamente neutro "casota", por otros más específicos (como "casona" con 0,8 millones).


----------



## gian_eagle

Creo que "casota" se usa en un sentido más exagerado. ¡Gracias por el dato, Fernando!


----------



## Rayines

*Es verdad, Fernando. Si yo tuviera que decir el aumentativo de casa, diría "casona", pero acá lo usamos en el sentido de una casa que es "demasiado" grande para las personas que la habitan.*
*En cambio, cuando nos referimos a una casa grande y a la vez muy habitable, podemos decir: "¡Tiene una flor de casa!".*


----------



## Cecilio

Habría que decir también que la mayoría de españoles vive hoy en día en pisos más que en casas, y que la expresión "pisazo" se utiliza muchísimo para referirse a un piso grande y bueno: "¡Vaya pisazo!". Para hablar de casas se diría "¡Vaya casa!" o "¡Vaya pedazo de casa". Los aumentativos de "casa" no suenan demasiado habituales. Otros derivados, como "casita" o "casucha", se utilizan mucho más.


----------



## gian_eagle

Concuerdo con lo que dices, Cecilio!


----------

